# Trivia 6/28



## luckytrim (Jun 28, 2018)

trivia 6/28
DID YOU KNOW...
A kitchen faucet would need to be turned on all the way for at  least 45
years to equal the amount of blood pumped by the heart in an  average
lifetime.

1. Phlegm which is expelled by coughing is referred to as  what?
2. What collection of short cartoon films gave us such  characters as Speedy
Gonzales, Lola, K-9, Foghorn Leghorn, Sylvester, Daffy Duck,  and Bugs
Bunny ?
3. What is the legal drinking age in Japan ?
  a. - 17
  b. - 18
  c. - 19
  d. - 20
4. About which English king did Shakespeare write; "Deformed,  unfinish'd, 
sent before my time Into this breathing world, scarce half  made up"?
5. Which insect's name literally means "tree  cricket",
6. The very first country to  legalize same sex marriage,  was....
  a. - Sweden
  b. - Denmark
  c. - Netherlands
  d. USA
7. Renowned scientist Stephen Hawking, Apple co-founder Steve  Wozniak, and 
American astronaut Buzz Aldrin have all guest-starred in which  American 
sitcom ?
8. What U.S. President had a 'The Buck Stops Here' sign on his  desk in the 
Oval Office ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Robert Hubert was hanged for starting the Great London Fire in  1666.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1. Sputum
2. Looney Tunes
3. - d
4. Richard III
5.  Cicada
6. - c
7. The Big Bang Theory
8. Harry S. Truman

TRUTH !!
Hubert was a French watchmaker who made numerous false  confessions
concerning the fire, changing his story each time his previous  confession
was proved to be false. It's unknown why he made the  confessions but mental
simplicity and torture have been offered as explanations. What  is known for
sure is that a scapegoat was needed after the fire and Hubert  filled this
role when he was hanged on 28 September 1666. No one knows for  sure who or
what actually started the fire.


----------

